

Nobody F***ing Cares - georgebonnr
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/12/nfc/

======
unmole
Wow, haven't seen such blatant fanboy(girl)-ism in quite a while. Apple
doesn't do something so nobody cares? it's articles like these that convince
me that the 'Fruity Cargo Cult' is real.

------
thirsday
The article being mainly about Apple and their non-implementation seems
justifiable, given the Apple just, ya know.

~~~
thirsday
*that

